# No sex



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

(Inspired partly by collector's thread and partly by other things)

Would you date long-term and possibly marry someone who you knew would never have sex with you, or you knew would be very unlikely to ever have sex with you?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably not, unless it was some kind of open relationship arrangement.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, if I fell in love with someone who was asexual, for example.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

_Never?_ :no If I was single and looking, and I met a guy who seemed interesting but he never wanted to have sex, I wouldn't pursue a relationship with him. Sex is just one part of a healthy relationship for me. I would like to be intimate in every way with the person I love.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Yes, if I fell in love with someone who was asexual, for example.


You don't have to elaborate if you don't want to, but do you know which of the choices that would be closest to? Is that a yes because he has a good reason (being asexual)? Or just a flat yes, not having sex wouldn't bother you?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

If you don't have sex, then isn't it called a romantic friendship rather than a relationship?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I believe I would as long as that person was so marvelous in other ways as to justify that sacrifice. 

Sex is an important aspect of life but in the end it's very ephemeral, if I could find someone that brought me a deeper, long lasting form of satisfaction then I think I could accept that.

Besides, having tried both I don't think sex is usually that much better than masturbation so that having access only to the later one would make life so much worse.


----------



## Parsley (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, don't really care, it's not important.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

"Yes, but only if we did other semi-sexual things"

I imagine it would be frustrating in the long term to love someone deeply and not be able to do anything sexual whatsoever. 
My drive isn't monstrous, so semi-sexual things would suffice.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Begrudgingly I would. I have never experienced a relationship nor sex. I guess I should be thankful enough that I could even experience a sexless relationship at all. I should be very grateful that a girl would want to be with me, period. That is how low my self-worth and self-esteem is. Better not to be too greedy and have nothing at all.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably not, in this state of mind, but I have fallen head over heels in love before, and I know I would unquestionably sacrifice everything, sex included, for the right person.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> You don't have to elaborate if you don't want to, but do you know which of the choices that would be closest to? Is that a yes because he has a good reason (being asexual)? Or just a flat yes, not having sex wouldn't bother you?


If he had a reason, yeah. Since I'm a sexual person, it's not something I'd just cut out of my life as easily as... carrots(?). But it would not be a deal breaker. Not at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah. Although if they didn't identify as asexual or something in that general area I'd be confused. I've been in an asexual relationship before once too.

It's not something I want though, I wouldn't go looking for that. But if I developed strong feelings for someone and they just happened to never want to have sex I think I'd be all right with that.

But it's probably important to note that I myself have never really met anyone who I _really _ wanted to have sex with. Like it's never been a really strong urge. So that probably has something to do with why I don't think I'd mind.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

well.. if i could at least kiss and hug.. and talk everything.. with girl that i rly rly loved.. then maybe yes


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Since when did she have a choice in the matter?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Being as I probably will never have a sexual relationship with any female, I should say "Yes, that's something I want too". But I said "No".


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't understand the answers, but I'd be ok with it. Just being with her would be good enough. But then again, I can't even imagine why she'd turn down this:


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know if I could do that. I'd have to REALLY love the person to even consider it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, as long as we did semi-sexual things. I've never had anything with a girl so it would be a major step up just to have a girlfriend. But not being allowed to touch her body at all for the rest of my life would be just cruel. One of the attractions of having a female is being able to squeeze various body parts to see how they work. Not being allowed to do that ever would be like dangling ice cream in front of a fat guy on a treadmill.

However, I might get into a relationship and then regularly extol the virtues of penis, so that she eventually gets so hungry that she finally gives in to the decadent pleasure of my male organs.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

not unless something destroyed my sex drive. i've been with someone who stopped having sex with me, i left her.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm fine with no sex as long as a reason is provided and she doesn't go and have sex behind my back.
(Yes, but only if s/he had a good reason)...kinda scary that I'm the only one who selected this so far :S


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

definitely not.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a really interesting question.

But no, I couldn't


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think, maybe... probably.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Probably not.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

No, it's an important part of a relationship for me and I think I enjoy it far too much to just give it up. I would just be torturing myself.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I guess so. At this point, I'd have to be thankful to even find someone who is willing to tolerate my presence.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Sure. I find sex horrifying and wouldn't mind never having it. If we cared about each other enough, then it would be enough to make out every so often and perhaps cuddle without doing anything too gross. Well, except I'd never want to be in a relationship no matter what.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Does cuddling count?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

No.
If they don't want sex with me then they probably aren't sexually attracted to me, so I don't see the point in being in a relationship with them. Would be better off being friends.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sex is very low on my priorities list. As long as they didn't mind me having some solo time, I'd be fine.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No cause I get horny. And I like the intimacy and closeness it brings. I don't think I could get that close to someone who doesn't want to bump nasties. I might even get offended by it. Like, is it me? Am I not hot enough to get you erect? 

No, I would never.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

you need physical AND emotional for any relationship


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i want to say yes just so i can be part of the "lol u guys are so shallow" crowd but in all honestly sex is a necessity in a loving relationship for me, i mean at my age especially. maybe not when i'm 60 and a tug a month in the shower listening to show toons on the radio will do the job. 

good sex/chemistry good relationship


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah. I'm used to no sex and I have some issues with the ickiness of it anyway lol


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

How about anal? :b


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

HELL F**CKING YES! O_O
I'm asexual and that is my dream relationship.
I would love to meet someone whom I could be emotionally/intellectually intimate with, minus the expectation of sex.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

No, i'd start to resent them over time.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I don't have anything to lose, so sure.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No. Sex is important to me and if they didn't want to have sex, then I would seriously be questioning their attraction/feelings towards me.

There is no way a relationship without physical intimacy could work. The closeness and comfort I feel towards my girlfriend after sex is amazing and there is no substitute for it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I could certainly deal with no actual penile penetration but if I was really attracted to her I'd want cunnilingus so bad it would just kill me to be so close and yet not.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes. Something about being attached to someone only by pure "platonic" love is very attractive to me. 

That being said, I certainly wouldn't mind a "normal" relationship either.


----------

